# Structure of V-cubes



## trying-to-speedcube... (Oct 26, 2008)

Hey everyone, I don't know if you all found this yet, but I found the patent of Panagiotis Verdes, with the expected internal structures of all V-cubes, 2-11!

http://www.google.com/patents?id=TV...des&source=gbs_selected_pages&cad=1_1#PPA1,M1


----------



## ImNOTnoob (Oct 26, 2008)

I have a feeling that the V cube 3 cannot be hybrided with other cubes...
BUt it might be unpoppable and might not cut curners well.<<my deduction.
Oh, it might lock up.
Its going to be like the type A II with the groves Extended.

Edit:
The 2x2 will be like an eastsheen, from the mechanism, I think it will be a 3x3 mechanism inside.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Oct 26, 2008)

I don't think so; I think the spherical structure inside will let it cut corners very well. But I'm happy with my type A DIY, and nothing's going to replace it!


----------



## bearit (Oct 26, 2008)

The V-cube 3x3 looks interesting. However there are so many 3x3 models already with A through F DIY's plus two additional types of A's. Then the rubik's DIY plus the Japanese Speedcube kits, and finally storeboughts (you could count generics but I don't think anyone would use those for speedcubing

With all of these I don't think the v-cube 3 will be considered as amazing as the 5x5 was compared to previous 5x5's

The 2x2 looks interesting I just want to know how big it will be, I'm interested in making a 2x2 like masterofthebass uses so it is bigger. The ES 2x2 feels much to small for my hands.

I'm not for sure if the V-cube 4x4 will dominate the 4x4 family like the 5x5 did. The ES 5x5 always feels to small, but the 4x4 feels like the right size, we will just have to see how the v-cube 4x4 does. 

Thanks for posting this.


----------



## skwishy (Oct 26, 2008)

Wow, after looking at all of those I am even more excited than before for the new models to come out. I have blown the minds of half the people at my school by solving the 7x7x7 at lunch... just wait for the 11x11x11 solve XD. I cant wait!


----------



## shelley (Oct 26, 2008)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> Hey everyone, I don't know if you all found this yet



Where have you been all year, under a rock?


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Oct 27, 2008)

i wonder if the 4x4x4 will click into place, it has a very similar mechanism to the 6x6x6


----------



## ImNOTnoob (Oct 27, 2008)

And hope its more stable to..
I heard the v6 is prone to popping..


----------



## Swoncen (Oct 27, 2008)

woah.. can't wait for more cubes of verdes.


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 27, 2008)

I hereby repeat my request for a christmas special:
2-11 (including 3 3x3x3's for OH / Blind / FMC and multi-blind purposes) in a nice carry-on bag, gift-wrapped. Cubes should be available in black and white and the same goes for stickers. (Cubesmith's ultra-bright or Oliver's Nagys fluorescent stickers would be sooooo appreciated)

Adding a 1x1x1 (gimmick) and some spare pieces/stickers for repairs would be the perfect add-on, but I could continue living without those 

Can we start a voting on this?


----------



## TMOY (Oct 27, 2008)

Yes, it would be nice. But probably expensive (several hundredths of euros)...
Personnally the one I'm most waiting for is the V4 (I don't like Rubiks and Eastsheens are way too unstable). The very big cubes (8-11) may be fun but won't add anything really new...


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Oct 29, 2008)

shelley said:


> trying-to-speedcube... said:
> 
> 
> > Hey everyone, I don't know if you all found this yet
> ...




Nah, that would hurt... I was in Holland! I just haven't been busy with V-cubes a lot. I just got my 6x6

Anyway, I'm also interested in the 4x4. I agree that it may click into place just like the 6x6. Will it have the weird lockup too? (when you do a 3-layer move, the middle layer doesn't line up and the cube gets a little looser)


----------

